# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Teveel melk drinken veroorzaakt prostaatkanker

## FRANCOIS580

Teveel melk drinken veroorzaakt prostaatkanker 

*Melk is met zijn hoge concentraties vitaminen en mineralen, een van de belangrijkste bouwstenen van je lichaam. Samen met vitamine D, eveneens rijkelijk aanwezig in melk, bezorgen deze vitaminen je een sterk beendergestel, en kunnen ze zelfs botontkalking of osteoporose voorkomen. Dat dacht men tot voor kort, maar heel wat wetenschappers komen daar nu van terug. De invloed van melk op je gezondheid zou, zoals blijkt uit recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken, zelfs veel kleiner zijn dan algemeen werd aangenomen.* 

Volgens Amerikaanse voedingswetenschappers spring je voortaan dus best voorzichtig om met het drinken van melk. Meer dan twee glazen per dag wordt zelfs sterk afgeraden. Tot hiertoe werden we door allerlei gezondheidsorganisaties, én zelfs door onze overheid aangeraden dagelijks minstens vier glazen melk te drinken.

*Melk doeltreffend tegen osteoporose?*


Tot voor kort werd algemeen aangenomen dat melk voor een sterk beendergestel zorgde en zelfs osteoporose kon voorkomen. De hoge concentraties calcium, kalium en vitamine D werden daar verantwoordelijk voor gesteld. Botontkalking of osteoporose komt veel meer voor bij vrouwen dan bij mannen, en dan vooral tijdens en na de menopauze als gevolg van de sterke daling van vrouwelijke hormonen. 
Volgens de Amerikaanse onderzoekers moet dit alles genuanceerd worden. Uit hun jongste studie blijkt nu dat diegenen die dagelijks meer dan twee glazen melk drinken, met evenveel botbreuken worden geconfronteerd dan zij die minder melk drinken. 

*Melk kan zelfs botontkalking veroorzaken*

Door de aanwezigheid van fosfor in melk, is het zelfs zo dat het drinken van melk botontkalking kan veroorzaken in plaats van te voorkomen. Melk bevat immers grote hoeveelheden eiwit, dat je lichaam doet verzuren en tot botontkalking of osteoporose kan leiden. Koemelk doet ook de opname van vitamine B12 sterk afnemen, en uitgerekend B12 is dan weer erg belangrijke voor zwangere vrouwen. 

*Groter risico op prostaatkanker*

Het drinken van meer dan twee glazen melk per dag, heeft ook invloed op de gezondheid van mannen. Ouder wordende mannen,.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com 
--

----------

